# Cockatiel Step Up Related



## leoloco (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello:

I have two 4 months old cockatiels - male and female.

Female understands step up command and comes on hand easily. It is very easy for me to put her back into cage.

But, Male is kind of hesitant to learn it. He doesn't want to come on hand and doesnt like if you try to touch him. That makes it difficult to put him back in cage.

Any suggestion? Does he still need time to build up trust of just some cockatiels are like that only...

Did anyone had same situation? Any suggestion or training guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Keep on using the milet and keep up the good work!


----------



## leoloco (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool... I guess I will have to keep on doing it... It seems like he likes me.. he would like to come and sit on my lap but just doesnt like to be bothered with step up... he would not feel comfortable or secured I guess....

BTW, he started talking... so far he learned two words..... and whistling too.....

But female (I am guessing as her face is not yellow... brownish with red spot).... is not talking at all but very friendly and like to be with me most of the time...


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

same happens with me...


----------



## leoloco (Aug 31, 2011)

NardiB said:


> same happens with me...


How long have you been with your Cockatiel? I just have them since last two months. One is perfectly fine... but only one has this problem... Initially he used to hesitate to come to my lap... but after one month he started coming to my lap and sit etc etc... but still afraid to step up on finger....
Lets see how long does it take....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is my thread on taming http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

leoloco said:


> How long have you been with your Cockatiel? I just have them since last two months. One is perfectly fine... but only one has this problem... Initially he used to hesitate to come to my lap... but after one month he started coming to my lap and sit etc etc... but still afraid to step up on finger....
> Lets see how long does it take....


i had for 3 months ....the hen goes on perch and once in my hand but now only at perch...the male wont go on perch....im trying to tame him


----------



## leoloco (Aug 31, 2011)

NardiB said:


> i had for 3 months ....the hen goes on perch and once in my hand but now only at perch...the male wont go on perch....im trying to tame him


Hey... I am happy as first time male has followed step up and step down command..... yup yup... I am so happy.... that means he is not afraid of me....

I followed following steps....

I kept on talking to them softly when I was around with them... I started talking this way since last night....

Then morning I spend 15 minutes giving them treats...but today i focused on male more than hen...

Evening I wanted to try training with them ... I started with Hen and gave her treat once she followed the command.... I ignored male for few minutes....

Then I went close to male and tried to do the same, but it was not successful... so I let him come out of cage.... he came to my lap but will be hesitant to step on my hand.... so I intentionally focused on hen and played with her with that command...and treated her....

I used trick of 3 to 1... treat hen 3 times with step up and step down command... and then go to male to do the same..if he doesnt step up I will not give him treat.... I will move and go play with hen.... I did it like this 5 times....

And sixth time was miracle.... he followed the command... he stepped up when I said "Step up"... and got treat... then step down command worked fine.... I did the same three times and now... he understands very well.....

it was very easy for me to put them both in cage today... 

infact I started new thing today... I am going to call word "home" when I put them in cage... and when they get on perch I will treat them... lets see if I can associate the action with word "home"....


----------

